

Google TV is aiming for the Living Room - With or Without Hollywood - frederikfleck
http://www.appmarket.tv/opinion/785-google-tv-is-aiming-for-the-living-room-with-or-without-hollywood-.html

======
expathos
As the New York Post so perfectly nailed it: "YouTube wants to be the boob
tube." Social media giant Youtube passed one billion subscriptions, took over
Google TV (not) and lost it's CEO - all in one week.

But nothing seems to be slowing Google down in it's quest for TV network-like
status, and a share of the 60 billion dollars spent in the USA on TV
advertising annually.

On average, 200 million channels been subscribed to each year since Youtube
was founded in 2005. For those that don't know - Youtube's 'subscribe' button
is a lot like the 'Like' button on Facebook or the 'Follow' button on Twitter
and by subscribing to a certain channel or user, you get all their new videos
on your own homepage.

